# Best white T for sublimation?



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

Normally we use Vapor Apparel for sublimation, but recently received a complaint about the white shirts being too thin/see-through. 

Have tried the Hanes SofTlinks in the past but did not care for the cut or feel of the shirt (and now that they have been discontinued, really isn't an option).

What else is out there that would be close to a regular T-shirt feel (clients never seem to like any the performance T's we stock samples for)?



Any luck with a 50/50 to high poly content T sublimating a good quality image? And pics of examples would really help if you have them. 

Thanks!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Try alstyle 85/15 you will be pleased


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok I'm in, where do you get Alstyle 85/15

River's end carries a 100% poly t-shirt called SolarShield but I don't like it as much as the Vapor it is only 5.3 oz


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

The Allstyle seem to be the exact same weight as the Vapor. Everywhere I looked they were a couple dollars more as well.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Trouble with most cotton poly mixes is that some of the colour will wash out of the cotton component on the first wash. You do need to make potential customers aware of this fact, as the 'fading' can be quite significant with some of the mixed fabric tees.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Try Wickid Gear. A Little more pricy but prints very well. You can also use Badger.


----------



## RavensFan (Mar 4, 2008)

How about November White vapor (off white)


----------



## jrod3780 (Jan 28, 2009)

i like to use the augusta drifit shirts, i sell them to alot of different sport teams. I know what you mean about the vapors being see-thru, ive had that complaint also. When i was at the imprintables show in atlantic city this past spring, i spoke to the vapor guy and asked him about them making a shirt that is heavier and more of a fitting style, they said they are in the works apparently, but havent seen or heard anything since.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi the vapor shirts are thin. I did a bunch of white shirt for a bar having a wet t-shirt contest. Well the white vapor shirt wet and a camera with flash and the in the photos the girls seem to have nothing on all is exposed. Now I now why most girls don't want poly white shirts.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Given price considerations-Might try Champro's 100% poly tee.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Keep in mind that you get what you paid for. Cheaper shirts do not mean better shirts or even a better surface to print on.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Vapor does make other tees beside the thin ones your are referring to.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

The Vapor tees are 6oz wich is pretty heavy. The Hanes Beefy tee is only 6.1. I think the fact that it is Poly has alot to do with the feel and see thru. It's the thickest 100% I have ever used as far as t-shirts go but it is definately still see thru. Vapor is coming out with alot more stuff. Check out all the new colrs they have for child sizes.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't do sublimation printing so bear with me, but has anyone tried this shirt:
Jerzees - 2009 - Product - Moisture Management Adult T-Shirt

I got one from my distributor and it's really nice. Feels a lot like cotton. Price in white is under $5.00


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

conde tech said:


> Vapor does make other tees beside the thin ones your are referring to.


Really? If there is, I must be overlooking it on their site.

Here's the shirt I am talking about:
brighter white

In color, the shirts are fine. But the brighter whites are see-through.



big frank sports said:


> Keep in mind that you get what you paid for. Cheaper shirts do not mean better shirts or even a better surface to print on.


I don't think anyone would call the Vapors "cheap". Their basics cost as much as basics from aa.



big frank sports said:


> Try Wickid Gear. A Little more pricy but prints very well. You can also use Badger.


Do they offer shirts that feel similar to normal cotton T's?
Do you go through them directly or is there a supplier who carries them?



RavensFan said:


> How about November White vapor (off white)


November white is almost flesh colored, not really what people want when they ask for white T's.


----------



## earlandkirk (Jan 15, 2008)

alstyle shirt is a great not thin like vapor


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm looking for a 100% poly t-shirt that is made in the usa I have a customer that will only use usa made. I need 200 of them kids size thru 3xl.
can anyone help.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm going to have to try this Jerzees. could definately be another option. What color is the Birch? Looks like another good one for sublimation.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Cjoe Design said:


> I'm going to have to try this Jerzees. could definately be another option. What color is the Birch? Looks like another good one for sublimation.


The birch is an ash color, between white and sport (heather gray)


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

RavensFan said:


> How about November White vapor (off white)


I use these all the time. They are not at all close to white - they're more of a "stone" colour. I don't even know why they picked that name. They look pretty smart when printed IMO. They are not see through.


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

auggieboy said:


> I don't do sublimation printing so bear with me, but has anyone tried this shirt:
> Jerzees - 2009 - Product - Moisture Management Adult T-Shirt
> 
> I got one from my distributor and it's really nice. Feels a lot like cotton. Price in white is under $5.00


i noticed at the bottom it says six dozen per case. is the $5 price what you pay when you order that quantity? or is that the price per single tee?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

price per tee when purchased in case quantity.


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

so what is the price if i wanted only one shirt?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Without taking this thread off topic, has anyone ever tried one of those 'prep sheets' that allow you to sublimate onto cotton tees? Saw one in video where prep sheet was heat pressed onto cotton tee, which I presume transferred a sublimatable coating?

I have found the Vapor backcountry tees to feel a bit thin when compared to the Gildan tees that I sell. The best sublimation white tee I've found, is one similar to the Hanes softlink manufactured by a European supplier Xpres. You have the feel of cotton on the inside, with a good print surface on the exterior, combined with a good heavyweight feel to the item.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Just as an update I tried the Jerzee shirt. It took the ink well but the heat and pressure (I used very light pressure) changed the quality of the shirt.
The shirt was somewhat cotton like pre-press, after pressing it got very flat and shiny like a typical 100% poly t shirt.
Can anyone else back up these results?


----------

